

Lessons from the Adult Entertainment Industry - blewis
http://www.onesock.net/2008/12/08/lessons-from-the-adult-entertainment-industry/

======
learnalist
I like! The little tip bit on the iphone and altering camera angles is pretty
damn cool. Imagine that attached to formula 1, Football, cricket, Olympics (
whatever it is ). Its going to make watching things on your mobile device
quite interesting!

The porn industry has for a while been the lead in tech, so it was a little
saddening to read they are looking to the "music" industry to make more money.
Oh dear.

All in all blewis, top article :)

------
ErrantX
_Her industry is one of the most regulated in Australia. Distributing adult
DVD’s is illegal in most states, but a blind eye is normally turned to it by
authorities. This causes a massive headache..._

Well there is the most important lesson right there; if you pick the right law
to break your perfectly safe....

------
pmichaud
This sort of contradicts what I read before about the industry being hit at
the same time by the recession + more access to free/pirated content.

